# Vitamin B shot for a newborn?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

My little buckling was 2nd born in triplets on Wednesday. He is the only survivor thus far. He has been doing supurb but tonight I went in to feed him at 1:30am and he was a bit listless and at first I was very scared because he seemed to be turning his head back to his side alot (I thought listeria or polio) but I see those things come on as more a result of environmental things and more of an adult goat would come into contact with. This little guy is inside and bottle fed. 

I did give him nutri-drench which perked him up and he did suck down 6oz of milk. He has gotten much more steady and is acting normally alert and mobile. 

I gave him 1/2cc of vitamin b just to be on the safe side. is this dose ok? Anything else I should do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

has he had a BoSe shot?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You dosed him fine, vita B isnt something to be too concerned with overdosing. They just pee out what they dont use.
BoSe has to be done carefully.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you get a temp?

And I agree...vit B is safe and cannot be over dosed....

A bo-se shot won't hurt either...


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I need to get some bo se tomorrow from the clinic then. Can i get that at tractor supply? if so I can get some today.

What is the dose for such a little guy? Is it sub q or IM? 

Should I continue the vit b injections (I think I will to be on the safe side) he is normal this a.m. (Thank You God ray: ) 

I will continue the Nutri-drench, vit b and add some bo se unless you all think that is too much. I had to coax him for this 5:30am feeding again but this morning at 9:00 he sucked it all down. He always takes 4 oz and them some-which I think is a good amount. 

I thought about taking a temp--but what would I do for him if he did have a temp? If I knew what to do for a temp that would help I suppose-lol!! :doh: 

whew--I feel better this a.m. I was in a bit of a panic at 1:30 that is for sure. After loosing the others I wasn't goin down w/out a good strong fight.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

so I most likely wont be able to get the bose until tomorrow. 

what about the paste selenium supplement? I could get that today at tractor supply? is it safe?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

pretty sure you got something by now but the paste will do in a bind. BoSe is prescription and must be bought from a vet or something. I use the paste since I haven't needed the shots yet. The paste is supposed to be dosed every month.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks re: if I could use the paste or not. I like that idea if I need it. He actually perked right up and did a 360 turn around after getting some vitamin b. I also read the formula label for the milk I am feeding him and it has quite a bit of selenium in it-so I think we are covered there. 

I do like the idea of offering the paste selenium to all of my goats just to ensure they have enough. Cool that you can get it that way!


----------

